# Audio drops outs on OTA



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

Tonight while watching NBC Nightly News via my over-the-air affiliate's digital channel I had the audio cut out. I had my back turned to the TV and assumed it was a lost of signal so I turned around and looked at the screen and the picture was perfect just no audio. I changed channels from the HD channel to a subchannel and the signal was still perfect and suddenly there was audio on the subchannel. Went back to the HD channel and there was audio again. Now, I am pretty sure it was not the content (it was a commercial) as this has happened before. Anyone have any ideas? Its not a major problem, just wondering what could cause this. I sort of doubt it was my local station.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Depending on where you are, the signal being fed to D* is over a dedicated leased data circuit coming straight from your local station's master control. For this reason you may occasionally lose things 'OTA' that are not lost in the satellite feed. In fact theoretically the tower could get knocked down yet your sat feed might possibly never be interrupted.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

tvjay said:


> Tonight while watching NBC Nightly News via my over-the-air affiliate's digital channel I had the audio cut out. I had my back turned to the TV and assumed it was a lost of signal so I turned around and looked at the screen and the picture was perfect just no audio. I changed channels from the HD channel to a subchannel and the signal was still perfect and suddenly there was audio on the subchannel. Went back to the HD channel and there was audio again. Now, I am pretty sure it was not the content (it was a commercial) as this has happened before. Anyone have any ideas? Its not a major problem, just wondering what could cause this. I sort of doubt it was my local station.


It may have been a network feed issue, but in all likeliness, it was a temporary local issue, affiliate or reception.
Terrestrial transmission/reception is not, nor can ever be, completely error-free.


----------

